# Smithells Light Metals



## هانى شرف الدين (12 يونيو 2007)

Smithells Light Metals
Ha​ndbook


Edited by
E. A. Brandes CEng, BSc(Lond), ARCS, FIM
and
G. B. Brook DMet(Sheff), FEng, FIM​


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

موضوع مهم لطلبة فلزات


----------

